# Problem mit WEP-Einstellung bei WLAN (2 Rechner ad hoc)



## michi333 (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Alle

Wer kann helfen?
Habe soeben einen XP-Rechner mit einem Win98SE-Rechner erfolgreich über zwei WLAN-Karten verbinden können. Nach längerem Ausprobieren habe ich es hingekriegt, dass ich freigegebene Dateien zwischen den Rechner austauschen konnte. Ich hatte hierzu anfänglich die WEP-Verschlüsselung deaktiviert.

Nun möchte ich diesen Datenaustausch aber nicht ungeschützt ablaufen lassen. Wie muss ich die WEP-Einstellungen vornehmen, damit der Datenaustausch WEP-verschlüsselt klappt? Habe es schon mit der Eingabe von beliebigen Zahlenfolgen als "Netzwerkschlüssel" auf beiden Maschiene versucht (10 od. 26 Ziff.), das geht so aber nicht. Zudem kürzt der XP-Rechner die 10-stelligen Schlüssel eigenständig auf 8 und akzeptiert max. 24 Ziffern als Netzwerkschlüssel. 

Was ist überhaupt "ASCII" und "Passphrass", muss das aktiviert sein und was wäre im dann aktivierten Feld einzugeben? Wie läuft das Prozedere bei ad hoc Netzverbindungen? Ist nur eine willkürliche Zahlenfolge nötig, oder braucht man zwei (wie username und password)? Soviel ich weiss, könnte man ein eigenes "Passwort" unter Passphrass eingeben, woher bekommt man dann aber den Schlüssel, um ihn im anderen Computer einzugeben. Auf dem XP-Rechner finde ich keine Eingabemöglichkeit füe die Passphrass direkt. 

Vielen Dank für einen rettenden Tipp!

Michi


----------



## ArtificialPro (7. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn der Thread hier schon uralt ist. Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem.

Die Passwörter die ich eingebe akzeptiert der Router nicht.

Hab ein Bild davon im Anhang. Wär ganz nice wenn jemand mir das ein wenig erläutern kann. Hab nicht wirklich lust darauf unseren einen Internetzugang zu spendieren...

MfG AP


----------

